# More wood for my hoard



## barry richardson (Jul 3, 2015)

Went to the drive-through wood dump today;


 
Picked up some olive, IRW, carob, and some burly African Sumac shown below;


 
Cut a lot of wood off the chunk, and still have a nice center piece for turning;


 
This stuff is wet, hopefully it survives the drying process without too much degrade...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 13


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 3, 2015)

great haul barry


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 3, 2015)

Holy Cow !!!!!! Why in the heck is there so much wood put in there ? 

Don't get me wrong , I'm overjoyed for you to have such a supply but man there's a lot there .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 3, 2015)

Outstanding haul!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 3, 2015)

Hard to believe there are so many trees in Buckeye!!! What a treasure trove. The African Sumac surprised me. Congrats! Chuck


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 3, 2015)

holy crap. I know where id spend all my free time if I lived anywhere even close to there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 3, 2015)

Do you need me to come hang out with you for a few days. Man our dump is pine trees

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 3, 2015)

It's pretty much all landscaping trees from around the city, and Phoenix is a big city. The dump is a private enterprise, people pay to dump their stuff, and the dump in turn processes some into firewood, and a lot is chipped into mulch, and a lot just lays there for years and wrecks. I think they actually refer to it as a recycling operation. I do enjoy picking through it, but it's so hot these days, I drive around till I see something that catches my eye. The owner is a good guy, we hit it off and I have given him a turning, so I have free run of the place

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 3, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> It's pretty much all landscaping trees from around the city, and Phoenix is a big city. The dump is a private enterprise, people pay to dump their stuff, and the dump in turn processes some into firewood, and a lot is chipped into mulch, and a lot just lays there for years and wrecks. I think they actually refer to it as a recycling operation. I do enjoy picking through it, but it's so hot these days, I drive around till I see something that catches my eye. The owner is a good guy, we hit it off and I have given him a turning, so I have free run of the place


I hate to envy you but man I wish I had a place like that

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## justallan (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice score for darned sure.


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 4, 2015)

That log dump is amazing. It looks like it could be in a commercial for Stihl chainsaws. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Jul 4, 2015)

That's not a dump! It's a goldmine!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi....my name is Marc. I'm your long lost son. I'd like to come home now.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice place to visit.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm On my way!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I hate to envy you but man I wish I had a place like that



Knock that off young man that's 3 sins in one sentence you've been hanging around us too long.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Marshall Jones (Nov 15, 2018)

Where is that dump? I was just in Phoenix!


----------



## Marshall Jones (Nov 15, 2018)

Got any carob, mesquite or sumac cutoffs? That stuff is beautiful!


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 15, 2018)

My wife would kill me if there was a dump like that nearby!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 16, 2018)

Marshall Jones said:


> Where is that dump? I was just in Phoenix!


That thread is 3 years old.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 16, 2018)

Marshall Jones said:


> Got any carob, mesquite or sumac cutoffs? That stuff is beautiful!


I get that stuff a lot. What do you use the cut offs for?


----------

